# And away we go.... Smokin Today



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

OK, my Pork Belly is in the smoke.
I did another Slab due out on the 17th. I let it set to pelical for 2 days in my curing fridge, but today set it in front of my fan and finished drying it out.
Satisfied it was well dry, I forged ahead and have it in the cold smoke and running a MES temp of 68-76° with my Inkbird PID (I like that thing!)
TBS drifting lazily from the stack is barely noticeable, As Dave's prescribed deconstituted Apple Dust slowly smolders away in the AMNPS in my 'Mailbox Mod'.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch....
My Disco's Back Bacon (aka: Canadian Bacon) from Pork Loin is rolling along in the house fridge. Due out on 12-26-2018.

About half the tray of Apple Dust is gone, and the backyard smells wonderful!
The wife opened the back of the house for some air (nice 74-75° day here), and the smokie smell is coming in.
Yum!


----------



## BKING! (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh my....


----------



## old sarge (Dec 19, 2018)

COWABUNGA!


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 19, 2018)

It's threads like this that cost me so much money to read in the end. Good lookin sonnyE.

Bobby Boucher! smokingmeatforums the DEVIL!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 19, 2018)

Heck...YEA!  Nice looking Sonny!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 19, 2018)

...Jeeze I just see a yard that resembles a yard.

Here in WI it's snow and mud and I'm like 'I better go visit California for BBQin this winter' ;)

Looking good Sonny! Lemme know how that pork belly bacon turns out eh?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2018)

Looks tasty!! Honestly what’s better than bacon right?? :)


----------



## old sarge (Dec 19, 2018)

For those who get chapped lips during these cold months, here is the solution:
https://mcphee.com/collections/bacon-meat/products/bacon-lip-balm


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank You All!
The tray of Apple Dust runs for a smidgen over 6 hours for me.
So when it was done, I simply unplugged the cord to the PID and left it for the night to season inside the MES 30.
Tomorrow is decision time. To smoke more, or to pull and age for a while like fine steak.
Tough call. I don't want it _too_ smokey, but Ima thunking maybe _more_ smokey than the last slabs. Kinda zeroing in on the smoken time.
More to come...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

old sarge said:


> For those who get chapped lips during these cold months, here is the solution:
> https://mcphee.com/collections/bacon-meat/products/bacon-lip-balm



Imagine when you kiss your girl. She's going to want to linger...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

Day 2
Going for the Gusto. Pre warmed the smoker and bacon, loaded and lit the tray,
And away we go! 6 hours of Apple Dust in the tray, Loaded and Lit.
Cold smokin, and no jokin.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 23, 2018)

Time for slicin and packaging. Going in for the kill while a pan of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans smokes for tomorrows Christmas Eve get together.
(Sorry Dave, I can't age it longer. I gotta cut that hog.)

Hope your shoppin is done, you are settled in with your loved ones, and decking the Halls with Laughter and holly.
Cheers, Eggnog's, and Beers!
Merry Christmas! And remember the reason for the Season. 

Pictures later, promise.


----------

